# lässt grüßen



## Mapassja

No se como podría expresar eso en español..



> Forsch proklamiert Sony Ericsson für sein „ultimatives Kommunikations- und Entertainment-Tool“ den „Beginn einer neuen Ära in der mobilen Kommunikation“ – Apple-Chef Steve Jobs* lässt grüßen*.


Que manda saludos? 

Mm creo que significa algo despectivo, no? Como que el CEO de Apple "pasa" del producto de Sony?

alguien ayúdeme bitte


----------



## muycuriosa

'... pasa de ...' = '... kann verzichten auf / hat kein Interesse an...'?
Si se trata de este sentido de 'pasar' no es eso.

Es algo como: 'Ya conocemos esto / No es nada nuevo - sólo hay que pensar en ...'
No estoy segura si es despectivo, me parece más bien que es un poco irónico: alguien recuerda algo de manera humorística.

Espero haberte ayudado.
Saludos.


----------



## Mapassja

> '... pasa de ...' = '... kann verzichten auf / hat kein Interesse an...'?
> Si se trata de este sentido de 'pasar' no es eso.
> Es algo como: Ya conocemos esto / No es nada nuevo - sólo hay que pensar en ...



Así es, muchas gracias de nuevo señorita curiosa!


----------



## sefuram

Yo no le encuentro connotaciones negativas..., simplemente envía saludos.

Saludos


----------



## muycuriosa

sefuram said:


> Yo no le encuentro connotaciones negativas..., simplemente envía saludos.
> 
> Saludos


 
Es verdad que no hay necesariamente connotaciones negativas, pero sin embargo 'grüßen lassen' aquí es otra cosa que simplemente 'enviar saludos'.
Si encuentro a un amigo en la calle, claro que puedo decirle: 'Übrigens, Manuel lässt grüßen' (aunque me parece mucho más natural decir: 'liebe Grüße von Manuel'), pero en esta frase pienso que 'lässt grüßen' tiene el sentido figurado que he explicado en mi post - y probablemente es un poco coloquial.

P.D. Bienvenido al foro, sefuram.

Saludos.


----------



## sefuram

Ich hatte das nie gehört...Danke für Deine Erklärung!

Gracias por la bienvenida, seguro que "nos veremos" más por aquí.


----------



## muycuriosa

sefuram said:
			
		

> Ich hatte das nie gehört...Danke für Deine Erklärung!


 
No es sorprendente - pienso que este uso es bastante reciente y probablemente más oral que escrito.



> Gracias por la bienvenida, seguro que "nos veremos" más por aquí.


 
Sí, es cierto.


----------

